# New to muskie fishing looking for lure suggetions



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

As the title states looking to put together a muskie tacklebox 
and was looking for some input thanks in advance
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Anything by bucher tackle, get a variety for different depths. Surface,sub- surface, shallow , and deep divers. I like top raiders,bulldawgs, hell hounds, depth raiders, etc etc. want something for all types of year and conditions 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

With being new I would ony buy a few lures and when you get more experience you will know what you want. I would get a couple bucktails and some drifter jakes, littler ernies, or drifter stalkers to use for trolling. If you want to work a glidebait get a hellhound they are super easy to glide. If you go out and buy a bunch of lures starting out six months down the road you won't be using any of those and they wil be laying in the floor of your boat.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

A big coated net and some release tools, for when the time comes.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

What lake do you plan on fishing


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

No where inpaticular probably st Claire clearfork and wherever else I end up also what other tools do you guys suggest thanks for all the replies

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Have you googled your question?


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Never fished st. Claire but clear fork hot lures silver foil monster shads silver foil 00 ac shiners. The monster shads you'll have to get off ebay they don't sell them anymore some places still have 00 ac shiners as far as other hot lures for Ohio lakes lil Ernie's sissons boss shads monster shads grandmas for trolling, for casting sissons double bladed buck tails sledges bagley e-z


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Cool thanks I actually have about 15 monster ajar I picked up at an auction for 2 bucks a piece

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

No I didn't Google it I trust your guys opinion

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

47dipseydivers said:


> No where inpaticular probably st Claire clearfork and wherever else I end up also what other tools do you guys suggest thanks for all the replies
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


A lot of you lure selections will depend on the way you fish...generally trolling or casting. Yes, the Buchers are good products and will certainly catch fish, but why not support some of your local and home lure makers? Wiley, Leo, Baker, Muskie Rocket, Muskellunch and many more....Research and see what you like and as time goes by, you will learn to develop relationships with your lures! Seriously, no kidding, just ask any seasoned muskie anglers...and by that I mean guys who have actually been doing it long enough to have experience with multiple lures offered in todays market. 

Wileys are certainly a proven lure on St. Clair and has been one of the leading fish catchers there for years. Just look at how many copies of Wiley's Muskie Killer and Muskie King Jr. have come out of the Michigan area in the last 20 years. I can think of at least 20, but I won't mention any names Tuff Shads are good there also in recent years and don't forget about the Muskie Rocket made by Rod Jones....Hell of a bait!! A proven jerbait at CF is the Leo 6" or 8" which carry the similar style of the, no longer in production, Ready Eddie made by the late Ed Latiano. There are also many spinner bait guys out there as well that make the double bladed spinners which were IMO originated by the late John Spinda who made what I believe to be the best spinnerbaits around at one time. I could go on and on really, but theres a few names just to get you started until you really find a style of fishing you like best and some lures which produce best for you.

Good luck in your search and building up your arsenal for chasing muskies....Over the years I have accumulated thousands of baits and tons of equipment and two boats to go along with it to feed this passion for muskie fishing. Of course I don't do it near as much as I used to and fish way less tournaments today, but I still love it and have learned a lot over the years mainly through personal experiences. If you ever have a specific question, please feel free to PM me anytime....Its sometimes easier that way to avoid some of the distractions which get in the way from time to time.

Also, read this...it will help you know what you need to get started and safe handling of fish... http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=132519


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

47dipseydivers said:


> no where inpaticular probably st claire clearfork and wherever else i end up also what other tools do you guys suggest thanks for all the replies
> 
> outdoor hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


hook cutters !!!


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Split ring pliers, quality hook cutter's, and a hook file.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Mason52 said:


> A big coated net and some release tools, for when the time comes.


Ditto on that suggestion.


----------

